
Outrage Over Family Separation Is Exactly What Stephen Miller Wants - monsieurpng
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/06/stephen-miller-family-separation/563132/?single_page=true
======
ry4n413
Hacker News Guidelines

What to Submit On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting.
That includes more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a
sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual
curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

~~~
detaro
Hacker News Guidelines

Please don't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is spam
or off-topic, flag it.

